# Festool RO 125 FEQ



## patron

i got to use two of these 
on two different occasions
the first without the vacuum
the second with

excellent tool

been hoping to get one myself someday

they do require the dedicated sand paper
with it's own hole pattern
but it comes in various styles for different sanding tasks

so that would be a cost consideration too


----------



## lysdexic

Thank you for the review. I bought a Festool as my first sander because I try to buy a tool once. I am quite pleased with its performance. It is nice, however, to hear from those who have the experience using several different products and coming to the same conclusion.


----------



## stefang

Thanks Kent. I am familiar with the Festool brand having read reviews etc. Unfortunately there is only one dealer for Festool in Oslo Norway and they don't even post their prices online!, plus they sell only to industry, not retail, at least none that I can find on the web. Am I just having a bad dream?


----------



## rum

Nice review - would you be willing to expand on this a smidge:

"Having also used the 6" RO 150, this sander is better for my needs"

I have a 150 and so far I've been very happy with it (albeit limited weekend usage), and was curious what it is you like better about the 125.

Thanks.


----------



## KentS

rum, Only the size. I felt like the 150 is better suited to larger flat surfaces, like table tops.My boxes are pretty small and I feel I have better control with the smaller sander. To me the 6" would be way overkill in what I usually do. The 6" is also heavier. If I were sanding for a long time it would wear on me.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## ducky911

I have the 150 and it kicks ass. Put an 80 grit in it and it like a belt sander eating wood. I plan to get a smaller one also some day. I bought boxes of sand paper when i bought the set up so i would not be looking at the price of the stuff.

Very good sander…will easy pay for itself with time saved…


----------



## PCM

The Festool is indeed a excellent machine. One should also consider the Bosch low vibration ROS. Both are excellent, though the Bosch is gentler on the purse. I would suggest, instead of Festool sand paper, try Abranet. You will need an interface pad, but because there is no hole pattern, just open mesh it will fit any brand sander. The dust collection is excellent, it never ever clogs, lasts 4-5x longer than any sand paper and leaves a better finish than sand paper.


----------



## studie

I have the large planex, domino, 1400 router, 150 rotax and they all work great. The tool that I could not do without is the track saw ts 55. I just cut some jam extensions for some windows today that had to be tapered 1/4 ~ 0, 5/16 to 3/16 ect in various lengths. This used to be done in the table saw free hand so less than perfect and way slow plus the sanding not to mention the danger risk! Also have been installing 4×8 bead board (wainscot ply) and was able to make male or female rabbets to save the off cuts. Just a3/8×3/8 rabbet takes 4 passes, faster I think than setting up the router for the same job. The track can be used with the router too and with the track couplers I can join my 3 tracks I can have almost 18 feet of cutting with excellent results! Cutting fine plywood leaves almost no grain tearout with the chip guard of the track and the other on the right side of the blade saves a lot of wood at any angle. Oh yah and the Kapex Miter saw is just amazing! While not set up well out of the box (what saw is?) it blows any other saw away, and I have 6. I believe any Festool is worth the money. I buy and use tools some are good and some are bad, don't last, or just a letdown. I have many Porter cable tools that broke down so will not buy from them again. Festool is built to last.


----------



## RKW

good review Kent, If my wife ever becomes a successful attorney I am going to dabble in festool. Looks like great tools. I may have to clean out your store.


----------



## roundguy

Schwing. I bought the RO-90, I'd like to get the 150.


----------



## mafe

As well as i love vintage tools, I must admit I have a soft spot for Festool.
I have a router and two plunge saws and tables for them, all of them makes me happy each time I use them.
It is a quality of it's own, no other brand really to compare to, and yes perhaps not worth the extra money, but sure worth the joy and stability.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Woodtroll

Great review….I have the RO150…..it's an awesome sander…..


----------



## Binn

I have the Kapex Mitre saw and love it!. When I first saw Festool years ago I thought they were just some play toys wanting to be a tool, but now, I cannot wait to purchase more. Much better than any other tool company. Festool makes woodworking fun again!


----------



## REK

The festool stuff is probably worth every penny, after all they have a great following of loyal customers that
swear by the tools. I have never used there tools, and can only go by product reviews of the tool. If your a 
pro building high end furniture, or a college grad who has achived a point in life where money is not a concern
the tool is an easy yes. I got a drum sander for the same price as the festool and ROS and dust collector.
I think festool has a ROS that cost about 180.00, and that tool might be more in line for someone like me. I hope
I get the chance to try one soon. What I really want is there domino joiner. Very cool tool!!!!!


----------



## BRINKMAN

Sorry to object, great vacuum, not so good on the sander. Have had one for over a year. Works great when I plug my porter cable sander up to the vacuum. The 125 is very unstable even in the slow mode. Switch the agressive mode and you can almost control the direction to sand. The paper is twice the price of excelllant paper for any other sander in the market. Better to buy a different brand and a years worth of paper for it and save money at the same time. If you want a good deal e me and we willl talk price.


----------



## REK

Brinkman…you just sold me on not buying one LOL…


----------



## KentS

Brinkman, I appreciate the input. I am wondering, have you had the sander checked out. I have found that my Rotex is very smooth in the fine sand mode. That is one of the things that has impressed me. In the aggrssive mode, it can be a little hard to control. If you bought your new a year ago, it is still under warranty. Festool does stand behind their product.

Obviously it is too late now, but Festool has a 30 day buy back if you are not satisfied with the product. It is a real shame you have an expensive sander you hate. Check with your dealer or Festool. Even if you still want to sell it, maybe they can fix the problem and at least make it more sellable.

In case I sound like a salesman, I make no secret I am Festool dealer. Just for a little background-I became a dealer because I believed in the product first. I use their tools as a woodworker who loves their tools, not as a dealer who sells them. I can also sell you a Porter Cable, Makita, Bosch, etc. (I sold my almost new Porter Cable for nearly nothing because it vibrated so bad, but I have a Bosch I love)

The paper is high. I have not done a side by side comparison to see if it that much better. I have been impressed by how long the paper lasts, but it would need to last twice as long to break even.


----------



## Ken90712

Great review. I'm looking at either the 5 or 6 inch. I think I may go fo the the 5 being I have so many boxes of quality sandpaper. I used the 6 inch at the woodworking show in Vegas and I was really impressed. My buddy bought that one and loves it.

Thx for the review Kent Hope all is well buddy!


----------



## BRINKMAN

I think you have a good suggestion about having it checked out by dealer. Dont get to the big city very often to do so but maybe in the next six months it can happen.


----------



## KentS

Brinkman, If you are not close to a dealer, you can send it directly to Festool. They typically do the warranty work anyway.

http://www.festoolusa.com/support/repairs-and-returns.html

There is a phone number on this link to call them.

Good luck,
Kent


----------



## JeremyPringle

It is also worth mentioning that the CT's also have variable speed, and when sanding, you can turn it all the way down and the sander basically floats on top of the wood (air hockey) resulting in better dust collection, less resistance and longer paper life.


----------



## Hartworks

Thanks for the post, been looking at Festool sanders


----------

